# Pcd 11/26/13



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Anybody doing PCD on 11/26/13???*

Received confirmation email from Performance Center that I will take delivery of my 2014 M5 on Dec 13, 2013. Now waiting for this day to arrive will be a killer.

Update: PCD set for 11/26/13.:thumbup::roundel:


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Anybody else doing a PCD this day?


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Its on its way!!!!:thumbup::roundel::supdude:


----------



## Pashline (Jul 27, 2012)

Did you choose that date or was it assigned to you? 

I am doing PCD soon (car on a ship due in Brunswick tomorow).

Just trying to gauge scheduling backlog.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pashline said:


> Did you choose that date or was it assigned to you?
> 
> I am doing PCD soon (car on a ship due in Brunswick tomorow).
> 
> Just trying to gauge scheduling backlog.


Did you get a PCD date? What you picking up?

PCD gave me that date but since my car will be here in the states within 2 weeks I wonder if I can get it delivered at the Performance Center sooner.


----------



## Pashline (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm picking up a 550i. I don't have a PCD date. My CA says once it clears customs I will be notified by PC.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pashline said:


> I'm picking up a 550i. I don't have a PCD date. My CA says once it clears customs I will be notified by PC.


Hmmm....I received a date as soon as mine went into production. although now it looks like it'll be here by this weekend or sometime next week, so I'm wondering if I can get the date moved. Cause knowing it'll be sitting at PC for a month and it being that close to me will be a killer.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pashline said:


> Did you choose that date or was it assigned to you?
> 
> I am doing PCD soon (car on a ship due in Brunswick tomorow).
> 
> Just trying to gauge scheduling backlog.


I was able to move my PCD date to 11/26/13.:thumbup::roundel:


----------



## Pashline (Jul 27, 2012)

patb23 said:


> Hmmm....I received a date as soon as mine went into production. although now it looks like it'll be here by this weekend or sometime next week, so I'm wondering if I can get the date moved. Cause knowing it'll be sitting at PC for a month and it being that close to me will be a killer.


I did European Delivery. Maybe that why no date yet for me. Should be soon though!


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Pashline said:


> I did European Delivery. Maybe that why no date yet for me. Should be soon though!


you should call your sales guy/dealer and have them email Performance Center, thats what I did yesterday when we had a definite date of when its getting to the states. you should have been able to get a date from PC once you know when the ship was getting to port.


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

patb23 said:


> Hmmm....I received a date as soon as mine went into production.


+1, me too. My 435i delivery is currently scheduled for December 13th, but I'm trying to get it moved up as well. The ship it's on is scheduled to arrive in Charleston on November 8th.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bret_T said:


> +1, me too. My 435i delivery is currently scheduled for December 13th, but I'm trying to get it moved up as well. The ship it's on is scheduled to arrive in Charleston on November 8th.


Whats the name of the ship yours is on, mine is on the Bishu Highway.. Mine is also scheduled to arrive on Nov 8.


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

Same ship, looks like our cars are shipmates. Now I know for sure that it can be moved up based on the date. They just have to have an opening for me. I gave my CA six date options, so hopefully they'll be able to come through with something. I just checked the position of the Bishu Highway and it's just left the English channel. I wonder if there's an internet video of the port in Charleston so we can see the ship when it arrives.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bret_T said:


> Same ship, looks like our cars are shipmates. Now I know for sure that it can be moved up based on the date. They just have to have an opening for me. I gave my CA six date options, so hopefully they'll be able to come through with something. I just checked the position of the Bishu Highway and it's just left the English channel. I wonder if there's an internet video of the port in Charleston so we can see the ship when it arrives.


As soon as I knew it was on a ship i had my CA email PC to see if we could move the date. within an hr of him sending the email we got a reply back with the new date.

Hope you get your date moved, maybe we'll even have the same PCD date.


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Bret_T said:


> +1, me too. My 435i delivery is currently scheduled for December 13th, but I'm trying to get it moved up as well. The ship it's on is scheduled to arrive in Charleston on November 8th.


I was able to move my date up once my car was en route, but it limits your choices more. You are unlikely to get a Friday delivery...


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

DDGator said:


> I was able to move my date up once my car was en route, but it limits your choices more. You are unlikely to get a Friday delivery...


That is true but in my case I would rather have the car sooner than wait another 2-3 wks to get the car. I went from PCD on 12/13 to PCD on 11/26.


----------



## Bret_T (May 10, 2012)

DDGator said:


> You are unlikely to get a Friday delivery...


I didn't even think about most people wanting Friday until you mentioned it. I didn't ask for it originally. That's just what they gave me. I'm just trying to move it up to any other day the same week or Tuesday or Wednesday of the prior week. Besides, I don't know about taking delivery of a new car on Friday the 13th.:eeps:


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Bret_T said:


> I didn't even think about most people wanting Friday until you mentioned it. I didn't ask for it originally. That's just what they gave me. I'm just trying to move it up to any other day the same week or Tuesday or Wednesday of the prior week. Besides, I don't know about taking delivery of a new car on Friday the 13th.:eeps:


Same here I told them what ever was the earliest date possible, but this was before it even finished production. Once I found out it was on a ship I went back to my CA and he sent an email to PC and they came back with the new date. I told them my days are flexible as long as I tell my work a day or 2 in advance. I'm not usually superstitious but taking delivery of something that expensive on Friday the 13th had me thinking as well...lol


----------



## seoulchild79 (Sep 8, 2013)

How do you know what ship your car is on? All I know is that mine is en route. My PCD is scheduled for 12/6.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

seoulchild79 said:


> How do you know what ship your car is on? All I know is that mine is en route. My PCD is scheduled for 12/6.


I found out from my dealer. They can also tell when the car will be here. Since your car is en route if you wanted you maybe able to change your PCD date.


----------

